# Air Bag Suspension



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a new 2007 25rss that I planned to use for the first time on Monday, Dec 17 through 19. I was going to dry camp near the AZ / New Mexico border. Unfortunately, I suffered a heart attack on Sunday before the trip and spent the next five days in the hospital. I am now at home recovering. A friend unhitched my trailer for me and commented that he thought the rear of my truck jumped up a lot once the trailer weight was off the ball. He thinks I should have an air bag suspension installed on the rear of the truck. Something about driving around town with maybe 5 psi but increase to 30 psi when towing.

My TV is a 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7 V8 TRD with the tow package so the truck already has a beefed up suspension. The trailer hooks to the Tundra using an EZ Lift WDH with 1000 pound bars. I use a Prodigy brake controller. Together the truck and trailer tow well.

What about these air bag suspensions and is there really any reason for me to need one?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Tonopah,

First off, sorry to hear about the heart attack! Yikes! Glad to hear you are recovering well now. Keep it up!









As far as the air bags go, they are used to help support the rear of the truck, and maintain a level ride (although they do nothing to actually increase any weight ratings). Many people use them with great success. What puzzles me, is your combination. That Tundra should easily be able to handle a 25RSS. If the rear end is sagging a lot, I would guess your W/D setup is far from being properly set-up. I would work on getting that dialed in first, then spend the money if you have to (but, I don't think you will).

Good luck with it, and keep getting better!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....I agree with Doug, your Tundra should have no problem with the 25rss when the WDH is properly setup. We have air bags on our Dodge MegaCab 3500 and feel it's the best mod to date....'course we have 2000lbs of tongue weight so the air bags made a huge difference. In our Outback days, we had an Excursion WITHOUT airbags, towing a 28rsds, and there was no sag. Good luck!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

When I was towing a PU with my minivan, I had air bags installed to assist with the rear suspension and take out some of the bounce, and they did work. Of course the minivan was not made for towing a large trailer, the PU fell within the tow rating including us in the vehicle. But the back end bounced and I did not like it. The air bags helped. Another option is timberon rubber inserts. Here is the link:

http://www.timbren.com/ses-trailers.htm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure the Tundra fans will jump in soon







but just like Doug said, it sounds like the WDH setup is not optimized. Airbags reduce rear end squat, but usually, if the rear is squatting that badly, you are either overloading the rear axle, or removing too much weight from the front. If you are laid up recovering, look at past WDH discussions or post a topic of WDH setup on a Tundra...

Good luck with the recovery!!!


----------



## Tonopah (Nov 17, 2007)

I am using an EZ Lift WDH hitch with 1000 pound bars. When all hitched up and ready to go, I do not have any sag at the rear of the TV. It's only after raising the hitch up to just about max and then unhooking the chains from the collars that the weight of the TT on the ball (now unsupported by the torsion bars) makes the Tundra rear end sag a lot. I think it was this that my friend was referring to when he recommended air bag helpers on the rear.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Forgive me but err...it sounds like your wdh is doing its job and your setup is good. My truck's rear end sags when my wdh bars are not hooked up and it sits level when they are. That is how it is supposed to work. That Tundra will have no problems with the 25RSS.

-CC


----------



## D1Boz (Oct 18, 2007)

There isn't a need to get some but boy I saw a pic of a Tundra with them and a TON of corn in the bed and the thing didn't squat a bit. It was nite and day from the no airbag pic to the one with airbags. I tow a 27RSDS with a 07 Tundra 4X4 Crew Cab 5.7 and it sits fine when it is hooked up. Just adjust your bars right and you'll be fine. You have to take in consideration that it is going to squat the rear some anyways because it sits up higher but it should lvl it out right if you have the bars adjusted right. Here is a website I have looked at and will probably buy from if I decide to get some. Airbag website If you do add some, let us know.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not to be rude, but if your friend truly was concerned about the rear end squatting with the bars unhooked, he can't know alot about trailers. ANY truck is going to squat when you put 800 lbs on end.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

You probably don't need the bags but they are sure nice to have. I ussually have 5-10 psi in them when riding around town and 30-40 when towing. They do make a difference in the ride. If you do decide to purchase them I would recommend the on board compressor so you can adjust the pressure from in the cab while driving. But, like others have said - you probably don't need them but you will like them.


----------

